# Suche 24V - Stromversorgung (ca. 5A)



## klnicol (23 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

suche für privat preiswerte gebrauchte 24V- Stromversorgung (ca. 5A).
Hätte mir eine PS307 oder ähnliches vorgestellt.

Antworten per PN oder an klaus-nicola@onlinehome.de


----------



## Homer79 (23 Februar 2009)

is zwar keine PN, aber vielleicht reicht dir auch das bei Conrad:

*DSP100-24 HUTSCHIENEN-NETZTEIL *

*Artikel-Nr.: 510903 - 62                                               *


----------



## klnicol (23 Februar 2009)

Danke, sieht schon recht gut aus.
Werde aber noch ein bisschen weiter suchen, vieleicht bietet sich aber auch eine gebrauchte PS307 für kleines Geld?


----------



## gravieren (23 Februar 2009)

Hi

Schon mal bei EBAY geschaut.

Was meinst du mit "kleines Geld".

Lässt sich das in einen Betrag angeben.


----------



## klnicol (23 Februar 2009)

Na ich hätte so an ca.  40 EURO gedacht für ein 5A - Netzteil


----------



## august123 (24 Februar 2009)

dafür bekommt man bei Reichelt schon ein neues Schaltnetzteil, oder bei Ebay einen Trafo mit Gleichrichter (Murrelektronik oder sowas) mit über 5A


----------



## Maxl (24 Februar 2009)

z.B.
http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=511880
5 A

oder:
http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=511596
2,5 A

Wir haben solche Netzteile immer im Büro eingesetzt - den Stecker abgeschnitten und mit den Litzen in einfache Reihenklemmen rein.

mfg Maxl


----------



## august123 (25 Februar 2009)

http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQARsAAFW2JLw6abff72f44ca698a046c99e91482fea7

http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQARsAAFW2JLw6abff72f44ca698a046c99e91482fea7


----------



## klnicol (27 Februar 2009)

na das Meanwell DR-120 sieht ja schon mal sehr brauchbar aus.
Vieleicht werde ich mir das mal bestellen.

Klaus


----------

